# What is the smallest phrag?



## Marco (May 28, 2015)

My S/O has recently been force fed photos of the yellow red and peach besseae. Well now she loves them.

Now the question is what is the smallest (in leafspan) peach, yellow or red phrag out there (species or hybrid)?


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

BS, yellow Cahaba Morning Mist is pretty small. Try any with pearcie, klotzscheanum, andreetae or ecuadorense in the background


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 29, 2015)

Well, not red, but schlimii start flowering while quite small and although they are pastel pink, some individual can have intensely colored pouch nearing red or magenta.

I once had Eumelia Arias (schlimii x kovachii).
This hybrid comes in many sizes due to very differently sized parents, but my plant was very small with leaf span of about 8in and it had about 10 growth at least with flower spikes. and this was growing in a 4 in clay pot sitting in water.
The color varies also, but mine was closer to kovachii. Fuchsia.

I don't know a lot about phrags as I have no interest in them, but I have seen many different phrags and some were just gigantic as I'm sure you all know.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 29, 2015)

I have two Eumelia Arias from different sources, both of them are fairly large growing. But I can imagine that different breeding lines would lead to some variation in plant size.

So, one thing to consider with at least some of the smaller growing Phrag species is that they tend to be stoloniferous, meaning they will produce new shoots that are at times far away from the adult plant. So, those runners tend to take up a lot of growing space in terms of area.

Hybrids with besseae, klotzscheanum, and pearcei are the small ones with orange, pink, red, yellow and similar warm tones. Those 3 species are prone to grow stolons, and their hybrids often inherit that trait from them.


----------

